# Neutral Grip Pull Ups



## kiko (Aug 4, 2008)

Do neutral grip pull ups work the forearms muscles the same way that hammer curls do?


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 4, 2008)

Probably not, since they are different movements entirely.

The foreams are obviously still involved with both movements. Probably moreso during pullups due to the increased load.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 4, 2008)

Short answer: yes. 

The brachialis and especially the brachioradialis function as elbow flexors in semi-supination.

The isometric radial deviation during hammer curls is hardly a forearm workout so that's irrelevant.

Long answer: no, not _exactly_. The relative and absolute load is different.


----------



## Metallibanger (Aug 4, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Short answer: yes.
> 
> The brachialis and especially the brachioradialis function as elbow flexors in semi-supination.
> 
> ...



woah


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 4, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Short answer: yes.
> 
> The brachialis and especially the brachioradialis function as elbow flexors in semi-supination.
> 
> ...



You took the words right out of the mouth of the professor who will teach me this shit some time this year.


----------



## kiko (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info!



Witchblade said:


> The isometric radial deviation during hammer curls is hardly a forearm workout so that's irrelevant.



Really? Hammer Curls are listed here as a forearm exercise.

Another question: In a upper/lower split, where would farmer's walks fit better?


----------



## squanto (Aug 6, 2008)

I'd say upper, since they stress your grip a lot, and it takes a lot of upper body strength to stabilize the load.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 6, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Short answer: yes.
> 
> The brachialis and especially the brachioradialis function as elbow flexors in semi-supination.
> 
> ...



The brachialis is active during all elbow flexion movements since it attaches to the ulna, which doesn't affect its length in either pronation or supination (since the radius is the bone which does the moving while the ulna stays fixed).  I think you mean to say biceps brachii, which attaches to the tuberosity of the radius and the biceps aponurosis and is an elbow flexor and assists in supination of the forearm.

Hammer curls are a forearm exercise (as well as an biceps exercise due to the elbow flexion) because, not only is their isometric action taking place, there are several wrist flexors and extensors which assist in elbow flexion...several of them attach at the epicondyles of the humerus (lateral epicondyle for the extensors, the brachioradialis and the supinator and medial epicondyle for the flexors, pronator teres and palmaris longus), which allows them to do this.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 6, 2008)

oh yea....and I would put farmer walks in my leg workout.


----------



## Built (Aug 6, 2008)

Best forearm work, hands-down: cleans.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 6, 2008)

mmmm....true story.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 7, 2008)

kiko said:


> Really? Hammer Curls are listed here as a forearm exercise.


I said it was a forearm workout because of the forearm muscles that work to flex the elbow, but the forearm muscles that radially deviate the wrist are largely irrelevant. 



P-funk said:


> The brachialis is active during all elbow flexion movements since it attaches to the ulna, which doesn't affect its length in either pronation or supination (since the radius is the bone which does the moving while the ulna stays fixed).  I think you mean to say biceps brachii, which attaches to the tuberosity of the radius and the biceps aponurosis and is an elbow flexor and assists in supination of the forearm.


No, I didn't mean the biceps.

_Do neutral grip pull ups work the forearms muscles the same way that hammer curls do?_ was the question.
I said the brachialis and the brachioradialis function as elbow flexors during semi-supination. I didn't discuss what happens during full supination because hammer curls and ng pull-ups are both performed semi-supinated. Thus it wasn't relevant for the comparison.


----------



## fufu (Aug 7, 2008)

Built said:


> Best forearm work, hands-down: cleans.



nothing quite hits my forearms like a few sets of static holds.


----------



## Built (Aug 7, 2008)

Those too. I often jump up and just hang from the frame of the cage between sets of squats. Stretches out my back, too.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 7, 2008)

Wrist rolls.


----------

